# Dr kings



## dollarbill (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey all I have here a Dr King new life pill bottle. Anyone got any good info on this little one.


----------



## dollarbill (Oct 15, 2007)

Heres a pic of the bottom . Thanks for looken and any help. bill


----------



## madpaddla (Oct 15, 2007)

Love that little bottle.  I gave it to Mike I think.  They come in aqua, etc.  Nice fins.
 Madpaddla


----------



## theladebug (Nov 10, 2008)

I just picked up one of these in a little mountain town here in Colorado, but it has a 1 on the bottom of the bottle.

 Anyone have any idea what that 1 might mean?

 Thanks in advance!
 Teri


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome Teri to the forum.  Great bunch of people here and also welcome to the hobby.  Feel free to ask any questions.  Your bottle most likely has the number on the base b/c that is the mold it was blown in.  Nice little bottle huh?  Once again welcome and  enjoy.
 Madpaddla


----------



## madman (Nov 10, 2008)

yo chico, dug one, got one from you, nice bottle mike


----------



## cc6pack (Nov 10, 2008)

There's some info on this post.

https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-67743/mpage-1/key-kings/tm.htm#67761


----------

